
The banks fighting COVID - FpUser
NOT. Or I probably do not understand something. They&#x27;re closing many branches and tell people to use very few that are opened. They say it is because they care about public health and want to reduce chance of transmission. My thinking is that by closing branches they&#x27;re encouraging more people to come to fewer places. This increases the concentration and hence I think it actually increases the chances of transmission.
======
xenonite
Let me find reasons why this can make sense. On one hand, this decreases the
motivation to go to banks. On the other, it is possible to outfit each of the
opened branches: instate a ticketing system to control the number of persons
within the building, instate shifts where only the youngest staff goes to
work, etc.

~~~
FpUser
I do not think anyone is "motivated" to go to the bank. It is a big time drain
to stand in line. People go there when there is no other option mostly. I
personally have to go sometime and I absolutely dread it. As for limiting
number of people inside the building you'll just create big line up outside
with the same results. It will also clog people moving on sidewalks.

